# moisturizing spray



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

For all of you that live in Canada what do you use to keep your hedgie's skin moisturized? I heard Humilac comes reccomended but cannot find it anywhere and I don't want to pay a fortune for shipping it. I also would rather not use oil as I dont want her to be all greasy, rather just use a moisturizer that I can spray on. I have walked petsmart and the employees looked at me like I was nuts when I asked them if they had anythig like that. I have found two different sprays one is for birds and the other ferrets, do you think these will be ok? Also please let me know what you use if you live in Canada or it's on a website with free shipping options to Canada.
http://www.bigalspets.com/small-animals ... fl-oz.html
http://www.bigalspets.com/birds/groomin ... fl-oz.html


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

you could do an oatmeal bath instead of oil. I don't think a hedgehog would enjoy being sprayed and there would issues with the hedgehog getting wet and getting a chill.

I used to put oatmeal in a sock, then soak it in the bath water and squeeze the sock out and swish it around until the water was all cloudy and then let my hedgehog walk around in it, and I would gently pour it down his back. His ears were really dry when we first got him and we just used Vaseline on them. The oil doesn't make them feel oily or greasy though just a little more slippery when they are still wet. If you still don't like the idea of using oil in the bath it will also work as a food supplement.

Edit: just saw this thread that might help you too viewtopic.php?f=74&t=19848


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Ours actually enjoy the spray, or are just indifferent to it. It works much better than any kind of oil, imo, and yeah - if you apply oil directly onto the back, it's very greasy; the flaxseed oil also gives a yellow tinge to the quills/skin and a weird odor.

Petsmart should have Humilac, and I know there are stores here and there in Canada. It's also something vets will sometimes have in stock.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you'd rather not use oil on her skin, I would give Sunshine Factor a try. It's only given orally and I've heard better reports connected to it than flaxseed oil. It may take a few weeks before you start to see signs of clearing up, but many people have found that it does help. It's a product made for birds, and you can find it either online or from your vet. I know Canadian owners that use it as well, so you should be able to get it there. I know the product itself is a little more expensive, but I'm not sure on shipping cost. It may turn out to be cheaper than shipping Humilac, if they have cheaper shipping. I can't comment too much on either of the products you posted, as I've never heard of anyone using them on hedgies. The ferret one's main purpose is to reduce ferret odor, so it may have more of a scent to it that a hedgehog may not enjoy. (I've also heard that those kind of sprays don't work well on ferrets, but in terms of reducing the odor, not skin condition.) The bird one has "natural preen gland oil" and I'm not sure how that would affect a hedgehog, if it would.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

As far as I can tell Humilac is only available to american petsmart, it is on their website and they will not ship to canada. I'm looking at making meatballs (just asked a hundred questions in that thread lol) I will try and find sunshine factor to add to the mix (call around to vets) as I couldn't find it at petsmart, I will be looking at pj's pets to see if they have it. Sometmes living in Canada is like living on the other side of the world from the states when they won't even ship to you...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Sometimes you can get things shipped if you go through the retailer. If Humilac or sunshine factor are available through a particular company or distrubuter try finding out where that distributer ships products. If they ship anything to a store in your area that store may be able to place a special order for you. When I worked in a pet store we placed special orders all the time as long as it was ordered from a company that already shipped other stuff to us.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Humilac is available through the vets. My clinic recently ordered it for a clients dog. It's just something they have to order and doesn't always keep in stock.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks! I will be calling around to vets to find it on monday as they are all closed today


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I have used the Ferret Daily Spritz on my fuzzbuts (ferrets) and yea it does have a baby powder smell to it. It isn't super strong to me, but hedgies have far better noses than we do! I'm not sure I would use it on a hedgehog because it mainly helps to cover the musk of a ferret. I haven't seen much of a difference in their skin when I use it, although it is very rare when I spray them! I love the natural smell that ferrets have :lol:


----------

